# Tourist visa extension Abu Dhabi



## Wynn7280

Hi, I have been to immigration twice last week to get my tourist visa extended for another 30 days. Unfortunately I have not managed to get it done as no one seems to want to help me.
Please can someone tell me the procedure ? I have a rough idea but don't know which department I need, my 30 plus 10 days is now up.

I think I should go to a certain department, fill a form
in, take it to a typing centre take it back pay 600 dirhams plus my fine ?

What I need to know is what department I need within the immigration building.

Thanks for your help


----------



## busybee2

its a fairly regular thing... go to the information if not go and do a visa run over to hatta for the day, much cheaper but will take you half a day. you will have to pay a fine if you are over the 30 days plus grace of 10...


----------



## tbayaa

Department of naturalization and residency


----------



## jepg45

Here's my experience of doing just this the other day

I was applying for a visit visa extension for my wife and 2 children (1xAustralian and 2x British passports) so I went in person to the General Directorate of Residence and Foreigners Affairs on 19th Street as I’d been told that you could get everything done there and all you’d need to take was passports and photos. I arrived at 7.30am and the whole process took 3 hours.



1. Went into the downstairs of Entry Permit department (follow green line painted on ground)
2. Queued at ticket counter (far left of bank of desks)
3. Told to go upstairs
4. Queued at ticket counter (far left of bank of desks)
5. Told ticket man I needed to extend visit visas. Given ticket and told to wait for desk 1
6. After an hour someone came to open desk 1
7. Called to desk 1. Told the lady I needed to extend visit visas.
8. Desk 1 lady pulled an ID number off the computer for each passport and gave them to me and told me to go to typing office to get application form
9. Went outside General Directorate of Residence and Foreigners Affairs to typing office (there are a few of them – I just went in the 1st one)
10. Handed over 3 passports and 3 passport photos
11. Guy typed up 3 application forms and stapled copies of passports plus passport photo to each
12. Paid typing office – AED550 each
13. Back into Entry Permit dept – upstairs
14. Queued at ticket counter (far left of bank of desks)
15. Ticket man inspected docs, got ticket and told to wait for desk 1
16. Called to desk 1 and was told to go and make copies of health insurance cards then go downstairs and get them signed off. NB I had AXA International Health Insurance that is valid in Abu Dhabi
17. Went outside General Directorate of Residence and Foreigners Affairs to typing office
18. Got each health insurance card copied and stapled to application forms – 3 AED
19. Back into Entry Permit dept – downstairs
20. Queued at ticket counter (far left of bank of desks)
21. Ticket man told me my Insurance wasn’t accepted and that I needed to go and get local insurance. Couldn’t be bothered to argue with him…
22. Went outside to the Insurance desks in building at back of General Directorate of Residence and Foreigners Affairs
23. Queued and got 3 lots of Insurance – 44AED each. Stapled to the application form
24. Back into Entry Permit dept – upstairs
25. Queued at ticket counter (far left of bank of desks)
26. Given ticket and told to wait for desk 1
27. Called to desk 1 and finally all was deemed in order and visit visa sticker was applied to each passport.


----------



## Faljonian

You've just convinced me to drive to Hatta and enjoy Dubai on the way back. This saving around 400 AED's. I can even buy this money to purchase things. The 3 Hours process and the agony is not worth it. Add to that the 550 renewal charge and the 44 AED medical insurance even that you have insurance already. No thanks !!!!

Thanks for the detailed report.


----------

